# Porsche



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

As suggested in another off topic thread, and i'll bet there are a fair few car nuts on here, so why not start with one of the finest; My experiences are fairly limited for example Ive never had a 911 (never wanted one either...bet that's opened a can of worms). Any how ive been fortunate to have thoroughly enjoyed 3 of the front engine, rear drive water cooled models. My first was a little 924S automatic in white back in the year 2000, in 2003 i bought a 928S2 and in 2006 a 928S4. My favorite being the 928S2 so ill start with a picture of it...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

i will try and dig some photos out , i had the 924 2.0l then went for the 944 2.5l and to be fair the weight and balance of the car was perefect loved the pop up light i was like a kid at christmas when ever it got dark lol, next i would love to go for a 911 :thumbup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigel, you can put up to SIX photo's in a thread mate, no need for a separate post for each individual snap - we'll be out of bandwidth at this rate.

Also, you get 15 minutes to edit a thread and add extra text to it Instead of adding half a dozen different replies to a thread within a couple of minutes of each other.

I'm not sure if you're urgently trying to get into 4 figures for your post count, just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Nigel, you can put up to SIX photo's in a thread mate, no need for a separate post for each individual snap - we'll be out of bandwidth at this rate.
> 
> Also, you get 15 minutes to edit a thread and add extra text to it Instead of adding half a dozen different replies to a thread within a couple of minutes of each other.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're urgently trying to get into 4 figures for your post count, just thought I'd mention it...


 apologies not trying to up my post count as ive nothing to achieve by doing so as i'm not aiming to buy or sell just share the interest, point taken though and hadn't realised i could add multiple pics to a single post...hadnt realised posts affected the domains ability to maintain its bandwith so apologies there also. As an adjunct i shall in future put all pictures in a single post... :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Nigel, you can put up to SIX photo's in a thread mate, no need for a separate post for each individual snap - we'll be out of bandwidth at this rate.
> ...


It probably doesn't, I was taking the mickey when I said that. :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I do like 928s. The early ones with pepperpot alloys and no spoilers are the best looking IMO though. :yes:

My uncle had one back in the day, but Risky Business made them seriously cool..

...OK, so who's the U-Boat Commander?

...You okay? Do you want an aspirin? Your dad own a gun?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

928 is my dream car!! My grail car if you may! Not now as I have 2 little kids, I'm starting on an extension soon and there is no space on the drive!! But one day it will be mine the H reg was when they perfected it and that's the one I want in metallic blue


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> i will try and dig some photos out , i had the 924 2.0l then went for the 944 2.5l and to be fair the weight and balance of the car was perefect loved the pop up light i was like a kid at christmas when ever it got dark lol, next i would love to go for a 911 :thumbup:


Found a photo happy days


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

no8yogi said:


> 928 is my dream car!! My grail car if you may! Not now as I have 2 little kids, I'm starting on an extension soon and there is no space on the drive!! But one day it will be mine the H reg was when they perfected it and that's the one I want in metallic blue


. Don't want to overdo this posting lark and mek the forum run out of puff but agreed here is the pre GTS, 91, S4 i won concours awards with PCGB thats at Chatsworth


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry for the poor pic i'm trying to be economical :yes:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Those 928s are beautiful cars. No wonder Porsche wanted to take their cars more in this direction - but the 911 refused to be displaced as the halo model!

I'm very lucky that my Mrs is as much into cars as much as I am - and she particularly loves her Porsches. We've been very lucky to have owned 3...

First up was a 2000MY Boxster S










Next I had my favourite car from all that I've owned - and I'm so sorry I sold it for something "more practical" :-(

A 1998MY 993 Carrera S - rear drive, wide turbo body, normally aspirated air cooled sculpture on wheels. A real thing of beauty and the way it drove was simply amazing. Not easy to drive well, but so, so rewarding.



Finally, this is my Mrs current car, and has been for nearly 8 years.

Her 2002MY 996 Carrera 4S...



Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Next I had my favourite car from all that I've owned - and I'm so sorry I sold it for something "more practical" :-(

A 1998MY 993 Carrera S - rear drive, wide turbo body, normally aspirated air cooled sculpture on wheels. A real thing of beauty and the way it drove was simply amazing. Not easy to drive well, but so, so rewarding.








[/url





Know that what I am talking about nice my Grail car one day yes one day she will be mine very nice


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Iceblue said:


> Know that what I am talking about nice my Grail car one day yes one day she will be mine very nice


Thanks, man.

A grail car for me as well - and I wish I could replace her - but sadly probably never be able to afford the equivalent again :'(

Cheerz

Mark H

PS - love your blue staffy - we've always had staffs - have a blue bitch ourselves and a little Jack Russell to keep her in line, lol.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rampant said:


> I sold it for something "more practical" :-(


Would that be the Evo in the background?

First time I've ever heard them called that :lol:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Mutley said:


> Rampant said:
> 
> 
> > I sold it for something "more practical" :-(
> ...


I did a daft thing and went from the 993 to a new '04 Civic Type R. Now it was a great car, a really great car, but I'd been spoiled, and the FWD chassis wasn't anywhere near as rewarding and let the package down for me. That got replaced by the Evo - WELL SPOTTED - and I've had that since late '05. Odometer is currently sitting at 90,002 miles. And, YES - the Evo IS our *practical* car. My bike even fits in the back seat with the wheels in the boot ;-)

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Mark H

PS - love your blue staffy - we've always had staffs - have a blue bitch ourselves and a little Jack Russell to keep her in line, lol.

Ahh never met a jack Russell that could not dribble a football ball like pele lol , I have two blue staffs a dog who is in the photo,s most of the time and a bitch that is camera shy bless here , loving loyal dogs , one day I will own another Porsche , the 911 etc has been a child hood dream since I was a kid so many years on still wishing


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

If I won the lottery defo a 993 rs in White or a vintage rs in martini racing colours

There is a guy very near were I live who owns a vintage flat nose with martini racing kit etc I keep seeing it a the local petrol station and then the dribbling starts lol


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > i will try and dig some photos out , i had the 924 2.0l then went for the 944 2.5l and to be fair the weight and balance of the car was perefect loved the pop up light i was like a kid at christmas when ever it got dark lol, next i would love to go for a 911 :thumbup:
> ...


That is a real classic an early 944 on cookie cutters, with Pasha trim and turbo valance, I think the 993 was the best 911 got away from the trouble of 964 oil leaks but kept the classic looks smoothed out a bit which i thought was perfect. I used to take my '28's to loebank motors in edenfield chris sanderson i think hes still going. As for the flat nose 911 they were the massively expensive LE versions. I thing they were all turbo's and retailed at close on 80 grand in 1985 when a standard turbo was half that. The water cooled 911's are great value but have a good read of one of the monthly mags eg porsche world first and be very careful of engine block and head problems. The block wasnt sufficiently cooled on some early versions leading to cracks in walls if not well maintained and respected


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rampant said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Rampant said:
> ...


I suppose "practical" is relative anyway. I remember when I was changing my car. Originally planned to get a mondeo but then told the wife I was thinking about getting a reliable Japanese family saloon - her face was a picture when I came back with a Hawkeye Impreza :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A couple of times I've been sat in a 911 with cash in my pocket and ended up buying something else but hey ho maybe one day


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not a Porsche, but back in the day (1975), yours truly sat in my pride and joy....the mighty TR6.....I was 21 at the time. I wish I still had it..... :sadwalk:



















If you look really hard at the second pic, you can just make out the Seiko Pepsi (6139-6002) my parents boughbt me for my 21st.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> A couple of times I've been sat in a 911 with cash in my pocket and ended up buying something else but hey ho maybe one day


Gemballa 996 meets Gambella 635 nice


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > [IMG alt="IMG_1667447218221028_zpsb...1/IMG_1667447218221028_zpsb2vhubqt.jpeg[/IMG]
> ...


Loved these 80's "Wide Boy" motors, had a Rieger XR3i convertible back in the day. Not quite a Merc or BMW but the idea was there

:lol: :lol:

I worked out in the Middle East back in the early 90's and every carpark was littered with these over the top custom wide Mercs, Porsches, Lambos and the like. All money and no taste although even today I could live with a kitted 560SEC

:grin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed, cant beat a kitted 80's motor and yep


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Agreed, cant beat a kitted 80's motor [IMG alt="16417670940_ed4bc24e2a_o....r.com/8640/16417670940_ed4bc24e2a_o.jpg[/IMG]and yep[IMG alt="16418925139_6aa09c4bab_o....r.com/8630/16418925139_6aa09c4bab_o.jpg[/IMG]


That SEC !!!!!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

:yes: this would be me its for sale but its Â£30k  Flickr


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> :yes: this would be me its for sale but its Â£30k  [IMG alt="16579044216_9f683c3c5a_o....r.com/8630/16579044216_9f683c3c5a_o.jpg[/IMG]Flickr[IMG alt="16605032355_800681b7d4_o....r.com/8651/16605032355_800681b7d4_o.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="16419188959_59d0082cba_o....r.com/8629/16419188959_59d0082cba_o.jpg[/IMG]


Awesome

Think about it this way, you can't take it with you, when your tea's out all you'll need is a cheap suit and rich or poor you're box will be roughly the same size as everyone elses so you may as well go for sh!t or bust and buy it

:lol: :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Loved these 80's "Wide Boy" motors, had a Rieger XR3i convertible back in the day. Not quite a Merc or BMW but the idea was there


My 88 E30 M3 evo still rated as the best handling road car ever produced by some motoring journalists , they are pretty special and i regret selling it , as the prices continue to rise i would probably never be able to buy another one now , my grail car is the 911 though , maybe one day


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

andyclient said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Loved these 80's "Wide Boy" motors, had a Rieger XR3i convertible back in the day. Not quite a Merc or BMW but the idea was there
> ...


Fantastic bm my first car when i was 17 was this very 80's 635 i got it in 1989, it was really tail happy constantly on opposite lock and i oncespun it 360 degress on an icy road right outside the police hq in Leeds back in about 1991. Excuse the very 80's suit I had to wear dodgy gear like that when doing my articles to be a solicitor...yawn any how heres my old 635...tbh i loved it but was glad to get shut thats the great thing in life there is always something better to have a go at  ...for a time it was off the road that much for repairs i bought the red one as a stand in and it was the fastest bathtub in town leaked like a sieve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep M3 Evo, usually seen behind an RS500 Cosworth

:lol: :lol:

I never bought into this "Ultimate Driving Machine" blurb I have driven a few 80/90's Beemers and they weren't anything special, those old 3 series were evil handling death traps. My boss actually managed to put one of those 3 series on its roof and one of the office girls sent his 535 down a motorway slip road backwards after giving it to much of a foot full on the accelerator pedal.

Anyway back to proper cars

:grin:



So who's cashing in their pension and blowing it on that old car you always wanted

Tempting !!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nigelp said:


>


I like the look of the Rover ? in the background. I've always liked Rover cars.

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You'll need deep pockets or a big pension pot but what a car

http://www.motorsportauctions.com/category/358/Historic-Touring-Cars/listings/33961/FORD-SIERRA-RS500-TEXACO-EGGENBERGER-GRP-A-RACECAR.html


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep M3 Evo, usually seen behind an RS500 Cosworth
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Yeah they had some good battles but i think they did ok ;-) got some great video footage from those 80s touring car races , from when i frequented the S14 forum


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

andyclient said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Yep M3 Evo, usually seen behind an RS500 Cosworth
> ...


Fair comment, people mock the fix or repair daily but FORD & Cosworth have a combined motorsport history that BMW can only dream of.



Is that a Beemer in the background ???

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Yep M3 Evo, usually seen behind an RS500 Cosworth
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


flat nose LE :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

tixntox said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Rover?...Its a V8 Jag


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok back to topic Porsche...I agree BM's are less than cracked up to be never returned to one after those 635's and a few 7's dad had very nice looking but feel ordinary in comparison to Porsche and the big Jags...Ok the best porsche imho..Strosek modified 1995 GTS


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Some more 80's excess


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

Started off Porsche ownership with a 944 (first of the oval dash ones). Then got a 911 Carrera 3.2, which I kept for 18 years, and still miss. Also had a 928 S4 at the time, which probably felt the most "special" of any car I've owned - every time you got it in it felt like an occasion. My wife had a 924 and two 924S's, so at one point we had 5 Porsches in the house!

These days it's BMW (E39 M5 and E85 Z4M Roadster), though I'm seriously tempted by a 996 Turbo.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

996 Turbo are great value and the 997 are coming down nicely...but for a great starter 911 something like this is hard to argue with for around Â£8,000 a quick look in most classifieds reveals plenty of choice in circa 2000 mdl year. Amazing really 911's used to have good residuals now they are pretty cheap if you know where to look


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> 996 Turbo are great value and the 997 are coming down nicely...but for a great starter 911 something like this is hard to argue with for around Â£8,000 a quick look in most classifieds reveals plenty of choice in circa 2000 mdl year. Amazing really 911's used to have good residuals now they are pretty cheap if you know where to look [IMG alt="16006228813_d217dbf6ac.jp...ckr.com/8577/16006228813_d217dbf6ac.jpg[/IMG]


The early 996s were always going to struggle long term with residuals... They never were as pretty as the previous cars and being the first batch of the new era of water cooled models this was doomed to be the lowest of residual price points. Whereas the 993 values keep on strengthening. With all 996 turbos being "2nd generation" 996s which also benefit from a stronger engine block and oil seal, they still keep a decent value and will probably start to rise at some point...

Often consider changing my Mrs C4S for a 996T!

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's the old story with one of those cheap 996's you might be lucky on the other hand if it goes pop you might be bankrupted..

They might be had for Â£8/Â£10k but you are servicing and maintaining a Â£50k+ motor even just a proper set of tyres will cost more than a whole Mondeo, Del Boys beware.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> It's the old story with one of those cheap 996's you might be lucky on the other hand if it goes pop you might be bankrupted..
> 
> They might be had for Â£8/Â£10k but you are servicing and maintaining a Â£50k+ motor even just a proper set of tyres will cost more than a whole Mondeo, Del Boys beware.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Quite right.

Tyres for the C4S (Turbo fitment) are about Â£900 for 4 and that's a decent set of N-rated tyres. Of course you could shop around and find more expensive if you wanted to.

I'd expect a normal 996 to be a little less expensive than that.

In the big scheme of sports cars that isn't too bad, considering. Particularly compared to modern runflats!

Parts, on the other hand are relatively expensive, but no more than a common or garden diesel Audi saloon!

Some expenses that might make you gulp:

Clutch - circa Â£2k.

Discs and pads all round - Â£700 is a good price.

Front radiators (can be prone to rot due to leaf debris collecting in the rad duct and holding moisture) - Â£500 per radiator.

Rear Main Seal (not uncommon, but not the inevitability that some would lead you to believe!) - about Â£1, but fitting circa Â£1000 engine out labour costs.

New engine - Â£16k.

Overall, they are exceptionally well engineered cars and this is the reason for the price tag.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

:yes: the risky bit is the fun bit.... :lol: :lol: :lol: first service my 3 thousand 928S2 needed cost...3 thousand then i belted about in it for 2 years not a care in the world then it went pop with a lot of oil smoke but...a lot of fun for 6 thousand oh plus quiet a few tyres


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I've had one or two over the years


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Currently have these two...

A very early 993

Built in 1993 and hence a 'Rest of the World' spec as many of the first few thousand built were.

I'll post a few more details at some point regarding spec and history.

Supplied by a Singapore dealer and spent its first few years there before coming into the uk

Has a few mods already.....

Updated and lowered suspension

Turbo front bumper

18 inch Turbo Twists

Discreet rear spoiler and third brake light


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

and my 1971 'Hot Rod'


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And of the old air cooled I like the 964, like the 996 they just weren't that popular but if you had of picked up an RS and looked after it you'd be quids in today


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> And of the old air cooled I like the 964, like the 996 they just weren't that popular but if you had of picked up an RS and looked after it you'd be quids in today


959 they'd gone off my radar they were awesome in their day about the cleverest thing in production i believe once saw one on a german autobahn back in the late 80's when i was in my mid teens, we were on a coach holiday from school, it was silver and parked up at a toll point if i remember correctly. Once went to look at a red 964 carrera 2 on a G reg for sale in Bolton for 12 grand it was a tiptronic but was rough and was suffering from the usual oil leaks had it been about 9 grand i would have had a go but the seller wouldnt budge so i walked


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> and my 1971 'Hot Rod'


Proper naughty ;-) i'm loving that well envious


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If its a modern Porker I'll have one of these please although its lottery money stuff but you can always dream


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And then they raced them often in Martini & Rosso livery


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

We had a 914 for a while and I had a 356 when they were still affordable...

Happy days; still love aircooled /oilcooled motors


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great post! great pics!

I love cars, but do not have the time or inclination these days...

I used to have a lovely 944S2 in white with Navy blue leather, in was a peach & probably one of the best engineered cars I ever owned, it was an excellent drive, perfect 50/50 weight distribution. Not sure if I have any pics, with have a look. Had a V8 540 which I quite liked, had load of jap stuff, Nissan, Mitsubishi, Toyota, twin & single turbos back in the day. Here is a pic of my old Nissan 300zx TT










Cheers Martin


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

I would love a 1995 911 turbo OMG


----------

